# Professionelle Komponentenbibliotheken ?



## amorph (23. Dez 2008)

Hallo , 

ich komme aus der ASP.NET-Welt und möchte mich ein wenig in die Java-Webapp-Welt einarbeiten. Wahrscheinlich sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht , aber leider bin ich bei einem (wichtigen) Punkt nicht fündig geworden: welche Komponentenbiliotheken gibt es für z.B: JSF?
Für ASP.NET gibt es Massen an solchen Bibliotheken ( z.b. von Developer Express, Telerik, ...), die solche tollen Komponenten wie Datagrids bieten. Diese Komponenten kommen dann mit Funktionalitäten wie Sortierung, Pagination, Gruppierung, Umsortierung/Editieren von Spalten usw. - ohne das man auch nur eine einzige Zeile Code selbst schreiben müsste. Gibt es sowas auch für JSF?

Gruß und danke


----------



## ueltschisa (23. Dez 2008)

klar, schau dir zbs mal Apache Myfaces an http://myfaces.apache.org/


----------



## amorph (24. Dez 2008)

ueltschisa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> klar, schau dir zbs mal Apache Myfaces an http://myfaces.apache.org/



Hallo ueltschisa, 

danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe mir das mal angeschaut - so wie auch die anderen Biliotheken unter www.jsfmatrix.net .
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung das keine dieser Bibliotheken auch nur annähernd an die kommerziellen ASP.NET-Komponenten rankommt. Schau dir doch nur mal als Beispiel die Live-Demos von Devexpress an ...
Sowas muss es doch für JSF geben , oder?

Gruß


----------

